# UAE Withdraws Appeal Against FEI Suspension



## skydy (27 May 2015)

Perhaps the seriousness of the situation that they have created for themselves is finally sinking in..  

http://www.fei.org/news/fei-meets-united-arab-emirates-delegation-endurance-issues


----------



## Meowy Catkin (27 May 2015)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Garnet (27 May 2015)

skydy said:



			Perhaps the seriousness of the situation that they have created for themselves is finally sinking in..
		
Click to expand...

I really hope so too.

I'm out crewing this weekend for the 120k at Kings Forest - any other HHO endurance enthusiasts going to be there?


----------



## Rollin (27 May 2015)

That is good news.  I hope that ALL countries running endurance events, take heed.

I have had good offers for both my pure bred Shagya, which I have declined.  I won't sell them for endurance as I don't know where they will finish up.  They have other talents though.

I really hope this marks a turning point for endurance.


----------



## NZJenny (27 May 2015)

Hope there is enough will in the FEI to make it stick.  Although the IOC looking over their shoulder should help.


----------



## Tobiano (27 May 2015)

Garnet said:



			I really hope so too.

I'm out crewing this weekend for the 120k at Kings Forest - any other HHO endurance enthusiasts going to be there?
		
Click to expand...

hi Garnet!  I am stewarding on the Saturday - think we are doing a road crossing.


----------



## Garnet (28 May 2015)

Tobiano said:



			hi Garnet!  I am stewarding on the Saturday - think we are doing a road crossing.  

Click to expand...

Cool beans!  I shall surreptitiously whisper "Tobiano?" to all the road crossing stewards!!
I am short and round(!), will be wearing a red T-shirt (so my rider can spot me) and I will be crewing (solo - yikes!) for No 20, driving a large silver Mitsubishi 4x4.


----------



## Tobiano (28 May 2015)

ok Garnet I will look out for you - I am tall and round!! and will be with my 2 sisters I think.  I am the roundest!!   I will be wearing a hi viz vest but that won't help you much


----------



## pip6 (4 June 2015)

That's very sad Rollin. Please do not tar all of us with the same brush. There are plenty of GB riders who suck up to these countries and aspire to their way of 'racing'. But. There are more who have no wish to be like them at all, seek out tough challenges and work for the motto 'to complete is to win'. There is a huge chasm in endurance worldwide currently. Those who want to do a form of ultra long flat racing, and those who want to do endurance rides, such as the Golden Horseshoe or the Tevis or the Quilty. The latter are predominantly owners with one (or maybe a baby and old retiree as well) horse, who they train, own and compete themselves. They pride themselves on horsemanship, caring for their mount, and the longevity of the partnership. Their time together is often measured in decades (last year in certain areas of the world that does flat racing they talked of bringing in a longevity award for horses who lasted over 3 years!). These owners adore their horses and the treasure the time spent together tacking challenging terrain. They would be the type of owner who would do your horses proud, and never sell them for a quick buck to the middle east or their representatives. I would never part with my girls for any price to anyone.


----------



## lhotse (19 July 2015)

Looks like the suspension is about to be lifted, which begs the question, where will EGB go from here with the Meydan sponsorship? Looks like UAE are gearing up for Euston Park, but with whom running the competition? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uoksx5hnf... Internation Endurance competitions.docx?dl=0


----------



## pip6 (20 July 2015)

No doubt they will try to get it through the back door again. Funny how minutes from meetings seem absent from EGB website, and the reduction in board size hasn't happened. Not surprised, too many people on the board directly or indirectly their families (wives, daughters etc) stand to gain from this ill gotten gains they stand to make plenty of cash through the 'sponsorship' or 'let me buy your countries clean image because ours is so rotten it was buried many years ago' deal. After all these countries will always cheat to them the 'fun' and the 'challenge' is seeing just how much they can get away with. Sooner they break away from true endurance the better, they are trash.


----------

